# Can anyone identify these compressors?



## TheMechanic (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## TheMechanic (Jan 3, 2022)

50 HP four piston 125 SCFM at 250 psi. Small is a 3 piston 5000 psi 15 hp


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

look for casting marks.
BIG dog for sure on the triple belt drive unit.


----------



## TheMechanic (Jan 3, 2022)

iowagold said:


> look for casting marks.
> BIG dog for sure on the triple belt drive unit.


Yeah did that but the company that manufactured this unit has replaced the side covers with their own covers. They are pretty cleaver rascals.


----------

